# Seeking A Source For Flashlight Bodies



## Nickle (Feb 16, 2017)

Seeking A Source For Flashlight Bodies.

Can anyone suggest a flashlight parts vender that offers a good selection of
flashlight shells or bodies?

I'd like to find a source for those right angle bodies that several makers are calling
"headlamps".

I used to buy from DX several year back and they had several good choices, But these days
their selection is very limited.
..
.


----------

